# FreeBSD 7.1 reboot issue



## gentoobob (Jan 12, 2010)

I just installed FreeBSD 7.1 on a custom system with a 

Asus P5P800-VM motherboard 

Install was smooth and everything was detected.  

However, I have a problem rebooting.  I can run the command 

`# shutdown -p now`

just fine, but if i want to just reboot, it will go thru the shutdown process and then halt at "restart..."  and does nothing.

I have made every adjustment possible to the BIOS for ACPI/Power management, still reboot just hangs.  

Any ideas?  

And if you ask why I'm using FreeBSD 7.1 and not 8 its because 7.1 is being support longer.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 12, 2010)

gentoobob said:
			
		

> And if you ask why I'm using FreeBSD 7.1 and not 8 its because 7.1 is being support longer.


I would have picked 7.2


----------



## gentoobob (Jan 12, 2010)

The FreeBSD Security Team currently plans to support FreeBSD 7.2 until May 31st, 2010 - http://www.freebsd.org/releases/7.2R/announce.html

I did install that first before I noticed the support length and it did the same as well with rebooting.


----------



## gentoobob (Jan 13, 2010)

I looked again at my dmesg... this is what im getting...


```
sysctl hw.acpi.cpu.cx_lowest Invalid Argument C1
```

I wonder if this has to do with anything?  hmmmm


----------



## aragon (Jan 13, 2010)

Have a look in acpi(4) at sysctl variables hw.acpi.disable_on_reboot and hw.acpi.handle_reboot.  Changing these might help you.


----------



## gentoobob (Jan 13, 2010)

hey thanks, i already tried that too, i saw that earlier today, came home and gave it a try for about an hour.  nothing seems to be working.  ive did every combination of anything for the longest.  It just might be a ACPI/BIOS conflict with FreeBSD 7 series.  7.2 did it also.  I havent tried 8, guess i could.  I usually like to wait 4 to 6 months before switching to get most of the bugs worked out.  

thanks for your guys help.


----------



## Beastie (Jan 13, 2010)

You don't have to install 8.0. Just try a livefs. But anyway, it's very stable.

Have you tried upgrading your BIOS firmware?

Have you noticed in the Boot Loader Menu, if you get "Boot FreeBSD with ACPI *dis*abled" or "Boot FreeBSD with ACPI *en*abled"?
It's possible your BIOS is blacklisted (happens when ACPI is badly implemented and force-disabled). Add *hint.acpi.0.disabled=0* to /boot/loader.conf if that's the case.


----------

